# TX Boys & Captain Mike McBride-Skinny Water Fishin!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Had an opportunity to get to spend the weekend with Captain Mike McBride down in Port Mansfield along with Producer Dan and chase some skinny water reds and trout. We were trying to get some shallow water wading footage for TX Boys Outdoors...and we certainly did. First off, a day out with Mike is like spending the day with a scientist, that's also a helluva fisherman! The guy really knows his stuff and I'd been excited about this trip for awhile. I'd read his articles for years and really enjoyed learning so many new tricks of the trade that I know will help me become a better angler in any bay system along the gulf coast. The bite was tough for every guide/angler we talked to down there all weekend, but we managed to catch fish both days pretty much all over the place. Saw several giant trout cruising the shallows but those guys just wouldn't eat (did catch 2)... The redfish however, were ready and willing. Caught some beautiful fish in both crystal clear water, and water that looked like mud. I was amazed at how Mike could look at so many different avenues to locate fish. I'm not talking about some of the basic things most fisherman figure out, he studies the water and other wildlife like a professor out there and always seemed to know exactly where the fish would be, all day long. Was awesome catching big reds in sometimes just inches of water, especially in February. We even got Producer Dan in on his first ever wade-fishing redfish which was cool. Was an awesome trip with great company, and may have been highlighted by Mike breaking out the harmonica and jammin Saturday night while we all tore up some crawfish! I think equally impressive as ole McTrout was his right hand mate Captain Tricia, who's still out there catching fish every time I turned around...the lady can flat out fish, and there's plenty of evidence to back that up! 
We got some great footage and I'm already looking forward to going back. Really appreciate Mike inviting us down and going out of his way to show us a great time, and really share so much knowledge that I tried to soak in as much as possible. Anyone looking to fish with the crew down there can give Captain Tricia a call or reach them on website at www.skinnywateradventures.com 
Have a very special TX Boys Outdoors trip this Wednesday in Galveston with the youngster that's battling cancer, so were hoping the weather gives us a break and we can get him out there and have a great time. To check out the footage from our trip with Captain McBride you'll have to watch the episode on Pursuit Channel in a couple months, but here's a few pics for now. If your at the big fishing show next week in Houston drop by and say hello, we'll have the TX Boys crew there along with numerous guides and tournament fisherman, as well as a few pro athletes and other special guests...gonna be a great time! ....and Captn Mike, "play that funky music whiteboy" hahahahah Tight Lines!


----------

